# protonix causing more anxiety?



## 16997

Hi guys! Just wondering if anyone knows if protonix can make anxiety or panic attacks worse? i have acid reflux and panic disorder - kind of like the chicken and egg thing... who knows which came first? but my dr. gave me protonix for acid and i take ativan for panic attacks - the ativan usually knocks the anxiety right out but i noticed since i started protonix its 100% worse - is this normal ? had to almost double my ativan yesterday to get panic attacks to stop . went from 1 mg 2x a day to 2mg 2x aday - big jump . does anyone have some advice to help? thanks so much for any help ! Kerry


----------



## Guest

I have been on Protonix for over a year and it really helps my Acid Reflux.I take 1 tab in morning and 1 in evening.It has never caused me anxiety at all.I use to be on Lorazepam (Ativan) for 12 years for panic attacks. It quit helping , so the doctor wanted me off of it.Went from 4 mg's , to 2 mg's , to 1 mg , down to 1/2 mg. Then stopped it completely.I haven't had a panic attack since last year , so taking it was useless.I feel pretty good after being on it so long. No withdrawal at all that I have noticed in any form.I read , at WebMd , that Protonix does cause Insomnia , and I do have pretty bad Insomnia issues.So I quit the Protonix as of 4/15 , will see if the Reflux Worsens , and the Insomnia improves.I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Cherrie

Geez, no wonder I have huge trouble sleeping! Thanks so much Glenda for sharing this. Sigh, I can't quit the Protonix, though -- there were a couple of days that I couldn't juggle all the meds I take so I stopped just for those couple of days and the acid reflux got so bad.... Protonix is the only one I can take, also, as Prevacid makes me too constipated and the others simply won't work...Hope your reflux stays OK and the insomnia improves. Do keep us updated.P.S. -- Please forgive me if you've mentioned but I forgot (been sick, so memory's bad), have you tried Prevacid? It's really constipating for me (but my D's not as bad as yours), so if it does the same to you, it may also do some good to your IBS-D... Just a thought... might be something to check with the dr. if you haven't already...Kerry777, yes, anxiety is one of the side effects of Protonix. I'd talk to the dr. and see if they have meds to counteract it.


----------



## Guest

Hi Cherrie , I was pretty interested when WbMd said Protonix causes Insomnia. So does Zantac 150 (Ranitidene).That is why I have temporiarly have stopped using them.I hope my Insomnia improves and the Acid Reflux doesn't get worse.But , Yes The Protonix really has kept my Reflux under good controll.I was abit consirned stopping it. I would rather have Reflux then NO Sleep for days on end.Yes I have tried : PREVACID , did you know it's main side effect is Diarrhea ?I had to stop taking it for that reason.NO Anxiety at all.


----------



## Cherrie

Hi Glenda, I see what you mean. Fingers crossed for you! And do keep us posted about how things go.Yeah, you're right about the percentage of Prevacid causing D (3.8%) more than C (1.0%). I guess I'm a pretty odd ball -- it makes me too constipated and painful that I had to give it up, although it did help keep the reflux under control -- and the same "oddness" happened to me with Lexapro, it actually made my D better, although more people get D (8%) than C (3%) taking it...


----------



## Guest

I had to resume taking My Protonix and Ranitidene (Zantac 150) this morning.My Reflux rolled up on me all night from last nights supper.I guess I will never know if My Insomnia would improve by stopping those med's. Oh Well.


----------



## Cherrie

Aww, I'm sorry... Is it possible to talk to your dr. and see if they could get you something to help with the sleep?(of all the things that i tried, i found melatonin most helpful, even though it doesn't help all the time)...(((Hugs)))


----------



## Guest

Hi Cherrie , I tried all of the over the counter sleep aides and they only contain Benadryl.Didn't phase me.I tried Ambien CR , again , didn't phase me.Tried 15 mg's of Melatonin at night , didn't phase me.Again went to doctor , given 100 mg. Doxepin , made me drunk as a skunk , slurred speech , stumbling like a drunk.Going to see a Sleep Clinic Neurologist / Surgeon on April 22 at 12 noon.I pray she can Help me.Going without sleep for Days (5 to 7 is nasty). My husband says I look very ill.I said yep , I'm ready to collapse and admit myself to a hospital.I was sad I couldn't stop the Protonix and Zantac 150. But it does help my Reflux alot.


----------

